# Tundra killed a guinea



## heathen (Sep 25, 2013)

So Tundra is 2 years old now. She has never killed anything not even coons or opposums just barks a lot keeps everything away. Sara runs loose and kills chases stuff off. So Tundra killed 2 young guineas about half grown. She has been around guineas her entire life never had an issue. She had food water and she didn't kill them when they were next to her food. So I tied one of the dead ones that was mostly intact ( Yes she ate all but this one and she just ate the guts out of it.) to the electric fence. It works on training other dogs to leave stuff alone so I thought why not. Welllll It worked for a day but I went out today and she took it off the electric wire and the fence wasn't shocking anymore where the wire was stretched and bounced to a ground........ She leaves the adults alone they were in the pen today. She has shown interest in a few of our chickens today just following them around the lot but not really chasing them. Why after 2 years would she suddenly go for guts and start placing interest in fowl? She has food nothing has changed she was raised with all the birds here. I have a goat due in a few weeks and am nervous about leaving her in the lot now. I really don't have anywhere else to put her but I could put her in the front yard if I have to or absolute last resort tie her out. Any advice?


----------



## heathen (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh and one more thing not sure if it could have anything to do with her doing this or not but I had a small 5 pound dog and a cat both disappear in the last 2 days.....


----------



## woodsie (Sep 26, 2013)

was she acting guilty when she got caught? My male Pyr caught one of my chicks and he honestly did not realize that chick belonged in the flock...was not acting guilty in the least. I gave him a good scolding ("Bad dod, MY CHICKEN!! GRRRRR") took the chick away and never had an issue again...chicks all over the place now and he is actually very protective of them. Sometimes they don't realize the young / new ones belong. 

I am assuming you are talking LGD breeds here? Have you ever really scolded / punished before regarding poultry?...sometimes the discover a new game that gets out of hand...hopefully that is all you are dealing with. I would be on supervised visitation only at the moment, even if you have to chain for a while...you don't want the pattern to get entrenched, much harder to take away the favourite game then not let it become a game in the first place.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you SURE he killed the guineas?  Maybe they were killed by something else and he chased them off before they ate the guinea.  And then he was just cleaning up the mess (disposing of anything that would attract predators)  The fact that a small dog and a cat are missing makes me wonder if a coyote got them and then went after the guineas.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. Why the missong cat and dog? I don't think a 2 year old that has been living with the family would just up and kill its family (missing cat and dog) unless something was really off.


----------



## heathen (Sep 27, 2013)

No I brought up the cat and dog because.  I know all my GP act more aggressive if a predator is near they will even nip at the goats if the go to wander on the side where the Coyote bobcat bear what ever is at.  I thought maybe that would be what caused her to just kill the 2 like the rest left and they didn't so when she nipped at them like the goats then it was the end for them. She has been fine with baby chicks and keets all summer long and just killed the 2. I don't think something else got in the lot with them because it happened right next to the house like 5 feet. I was outside had been working on the water garden and had not noticed anything. The other keets and poultry have been in the lot since I posted and she has had no issues with them. Even allowing them to walk over her back instead of going around. I just don't get it. I did notice my male sniffing at her today so maybe she is coming in heat. She seems to be fine now whatever the issue with the 2 were. Either she didn't mean to kill them or she knows not to now.


----------

